

A short tale of cybersquatting. - davidandgoliath
http://blog.fused.com/2012/03/09/the-true-cost-of-peace-of-mind/

======
noonespecial
Also (and probably foremost) trademark. If you have a trademark that predates
the squatter, it is usually a simple, non-legal matter to file a complaint
with ICANN that usually results in you getting the domain.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Very valid point -- though I question how that applies to other country's
TLDs. Will investigate!

